# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Lidhje Tv~Monitor/lidhje multi monitor/desktop ikona/rezolucion/grafik karte/ekran.

## s0ni

Shoqes time monitori i kompjuterit eshte bere i vogel fare.  Siper dhe lart figura e monitorit eshte sic duhet por anash nga e majta dhe e djathta eshte e zeze.  Pra figura eshte ne mes te monitorit por nga te dy anet nuk ka figure i del e zeze.  E ka pasur keshtu per 3 muaj.  Provoi ta rregullonte duke shtypur ato 3 butonat perpara monitorit por nuk i ben gje figures.  Dje provoi ta conte kompjuterin si ka qene perpara duke futur QuickRestore CD apo QuickRebot CD  nuk e di njera nga keto te dyat edhe prap ashtu i doli figura.  Pse beri kete pune me CD tani nuk i punon modem.  Kur do te lidhet me internetin i del qe modem nuk i punon.  Kurse une kur futa QuickRestore CD ne kompjuterin tim mu prish volumi.  Tani ajo shoqa sdo ta di fare per figuren e kompjuterit vetem ti rregulloet interneti.  Po patet mundesi me jipni ca shpjegime si mund te veprojme qe ti rregulloet modem.  Kompjuterin e ka te firmes Compaq MV514 apo MV541 nuk jam e sigurt.  Edhe modem e ka *Lavenli* dicka te tille.
Faleminderit shume.

----------


## mySteRioUs

Eliona,

Instalimi i "drivers" eshte me gjithe mend dhimbje koke megjithate:

Per modemin:
1. le ta instaloje perseri "driver". Driver per modemin vjen ne nje CD me vete ne qofte se e ka blere modemin me vete (jo bashke me kompjuterin) ose eshte ne CD qe ia kane dhene kur ka blere kompjuterin. Per ta instaluar driver shko tek:
Start > Settings > Control Pannel 
Pastaj kliko: Add/Remove Hardware dhe vazhdo te ndjekesh udhezimet (ato varen nga lloji i Sistemit Operues, keshtu qe nuk jam i sigurt se cfare OS perdor shoqja jote). Nje nga opsionet aty eshte qe te kerkosh per "driver" nga CD Rom, prandaj vendos CD qe te ka ardh me kompjuterin ne CD Rom drive dhe kliko OK. Kompjuteri (idealisht) do ta gjeje vete driver-in e duhur per modemin. 

Ne qofte se nuk e ke driver-in e duhur atehere hape kompjuterin edhe shiko tek "karta e modemit" se cfare lloji eshte dhe serialin dhe mund te shkosh tek Google.com dhe prej andej mund te gjesh ndonje faqe ne internet nga ku mund ta download-esh driver per modemin.

Per figuren:
1. Ose duhet qe te re-install VGA driver (dhe menyra per ta bere eshte pak a shume e njejte me ate te modemit)
2. Ne desktop: Right Click > Properties
Tek dritarja qe do hapet Kliko: Settings
Aty ndrysho rezolucionin tek: "Screen Area"

Ne qofte se ju nuk ja keni idene fare se si ta beni kete, atehere une ju sugjeroj qe ti thoni dikujt qe merr vesh nga kompjuterat. 

Nje zgjidhje tjeter (ndoshta jo e pelqyeshme) do jete qe ti ruash te gjitha dokumentat ne nje CD ose ne nje partition edhe formatoje kompjuterin dhe instaloje OS nga e para. Jam i sigurt qe po bere kete modemi ka per te punuar. Ne qofte se figura ne ekran do kete problemin e meparshem atehere monitori ka probleme edhe duhet ta shpiesh tek "doktori"

[Me falni per shqipen po edhe ate pak qe dinim e kemi harruar  :buzeqeshje:  ]

Pershendetje,
mySteRioUs

----------


## demolition man

Desha  te  di  mendimet  tuaja   persa  i perket  dy  argumentave  ne lidhje me  PC .    Eshte  me  mire  ATHLON  AMD     apo   PENTIUM  ??
Ndersa   per  monitoret  desha te di  kush  jane  ne te  mire  :  monitoret  LCD  apo   tradicionalet  ??

----------


## KinG_MousE

Per monitoret jane me te mire lcd/tft sepse zene me pak vend, dhe nuk te prishin syte.

----------


## regli

Monitoret LCD (liquid cristal display) nuk jane shume te rekomandueshem per cilesine e dobet te rezolucionit dhe te ngjyrave. Monitoret TFT jane shume te mire dhe cilesia varet nga marka dhe nga cmimi. Gjithashtu edhe tradicionalet jane shume me te mire nga ana e cilesise, me te lire por eshte puna se zene vend po per home use jane shume te mire. Sa per procesoret me te mire mbahen procesoret Intel por edhe procesoret AMD Athlon XP jane shume te mire.

----------


## primavera23

Defenetly Pentium 3 or 4. Do not go for anything else.

----------


## T68

Perhere kam perdorur dhe do perdor AMD....
Merr te njejten gje qe merr nga nje pentium per nje cmim me te lire. Me parate qe kursen mund te hedhesh ca me teper RAM ose te marresh nje hard drive tjeter...

----------


## benseven11

para se te blesh ndonje monitor LCD apo Tradicional shiko per shkallen e frequences se monitorit) refresh rate e cila shprehet ne HZ(Herz)zakonisht ne nje pjese te madhe monitorash kjo eshte 75hz sa me e larte refresh rate psh 100 125 aq me i mire monitori pasi syte nuk te lodhen po te rrish gjate e njejta gje edhe per LCD ose TFT.Shiko ne dokumentacion per  contrast Ratio
sa me i madh te jete contrast ratio aq me i mire monitori(kontrasti i te bardhes me te zezen) dhe e fundit shkalla e rezolucionit te figures 1200X 1000 eshte optimal>Gjithashtu shiko me vemendje per dead pixels eshte per te ardhur keq por eshte fakt qe ne shume monitore te rinj ne shitje ka raste ku ne ekran mund te zbulohen dead pixels gje qe manifestohet kur ben type nje dokument ose  shikon nje websajt ose dokument dhe ndonje germe nuk e shikon ne nje dokumnte fjali apo fjale.Persa i perket zgjedhjes se PC Getaway eshte me i miri po ashtu IBM mbetet legjendar dhe me suportim teknik te persosur>Intel Pc jane shume me te mire se AThlon MD

----------


## Tigri-al

Hej o  popull kam nje pyetje kam disa kohe qe kam filluar te merrem me editing videosh per kete pune bleva nje karte video per saktesi     
Pinnacle Studio DC10plus 
nese nga juve ndonjeri e ka idene si funksionon  kjo karte do me hynte ne pune dhe pervoja e tij
Problemi im tani qendron ketu  bej capture cilesine mete  larte qe me lejon karta  po prape nuk me pelqe cilesia e videos qe depoziton ne pc nuk eshte shume e qarte ka ndonje ndonje mendje pasi dhe karta nuk eshte ndonje e lire kam pare rastesisht nje video qe kishte bere njeri me te njejten karte po e pashe shume me qarte:::: mos kane te bejne dhe cilesia e kabllove qe behet lidhje them se nuk e di po dhe ato te rinj jane nuk e di se me ka prere oreksin ne mes dhe mbi te gjitha nuk kam mundesine te me tregoje dikush cdo gje po e bej vete duke kaluar ore te tera duke e provuar po kam ngecur tek cilesia nuk eshte e qarte
Tani mos me zgjat  kush ka pervoje ne kete fushe do ja di per nder nese me jep nje pergjigje

----------


## benseven11

Nqs e ke blere nen 100 dollar si karte mos shpreso ndonje mrekulli ne qualitetin e figures,per mendimin tim para e shkuar dem.Eshte njelloj si blerja e dixhital kamerave
po te blesh dixhital kamera nen 100 dollare rezulocionin do e kesh mizerje
Mundohu mos gjesh ndonje program te fuqishem
si Adobe premiere.
Sikarta me te mirat jane ALL IN WONDER PRO kane shkuar rreth 190$ ose matrox G200
Sidoqofte nje pike e rendesishme eshte te shikosh driverin  e kartes per ndonje version update
Shiko per kuriozitet formatin e videove qe shikon dmth filmat e tipit avi,mpeg,mpg,mov per ndryshimet ne qualitetin e figures
mbase kjo karte nuk jep te njejten cilesi ne formate videosh te ndryshme.Nqs ben krahasimin e figures se te njejtes videoje ne televizor dhe ne kompjuter figura ne televizor dojete sigurisht me cilesi me te larteCilesia e figures varet dhe eshte e lidhur edhe me shkallen e rezolucionit te ekranit duhet te pakten te jete
1200X1200 kurse  frequenca e monitorit mire eshte te jete
100 e lart.Monitorat zakonisht e kane 70 hz. Duhet pare edhe per driverat e sistemit.Duhen bere update driverat e intelit duke i bere update driverave grafik kontroller nqs kompjuterin e ke me Intel processor.Provo te shikosh se si i trajton karta videot  e tipit analog VHS dhe si i jep videot dixhitale
ose DVD.Ka te beje gjithashtu edhe burimi nga eshte marre vidjojaqe ti shikon ne kompjuter.Nqs vidjoja psh eshte marre nga 
Kazaa si download atehere mos shpreso qe kualiteti te dali me i mire.Nuk eshte faji i Kartes qe ke po ne keto raste ka te beje
me tipin e videokameres  qe ka perdorur autori i videos si dhe programi i editimit qe ka perdorur.Nqs autori i videos ka perdorur videokamera te vjeter te tipit analog me videokasete ose digital videokamera  me rezolucion te ulet atehere edhe figura ska sesi te dale me e mire,megjithse ti programi e ke konfiguruar si duhet me te gjitha opsionet.Nqs ben ndonje video vete shiko edhe per shkallen e rezolucionit qe ka videokamera jote,nqs rezolucioni ne pixel eshte i ulet shiko per ndonje videokamera te re
Gjithashtu mund te besh edhe ndonje pershtatje te windows XP
per te dhene accelerim te plote per paraqitjen grafike.shiko tek sistemi

----------


## Tigri-al

Hej patrioti nuk ka bere aq po me ka kushtuar kjo karte plot 300 Euro kam perdorur shume programe  dhe Adobe premiere 6 
po problemi fillon tek capture nuk ka ate cilesi qe doja 
Pastaj persa i perket programeve qe mund te perdoresh ku eshte sekreti une perdor Ulead MediaStudio Pro7 dhe bashkepunon shume mire me karten ne te kunderten Adobe premirere 6 qe kam nuk e njeh si karte 
besoj se nuk qendron problemi me cilin program e merr po diku tjeter megjithate thank

----------


## benseven11

me sa lexova ka te beje edhe modeli i komjuterit
te kompjuterat compaq dhe IBM Aptiva driveri i
Kardes shkakton crash tek keto lloj kompjuterash ngecje ngrirje te figures
Sidoqofte po te provosh te besh update  driverin e kartes duke instaluar nje version me te ri mund te zgjidhet problemi i qualitetit te figures

----------


## edspace

Shiko opcionet e kartës ose programit që përdor. Videot zënë shumë vënd në kompjuter dhe shiko se mbase programet janë konfiguruar që të përdorin një cilësi më të dobët për të kursyer hard diskun. Pra shiko se mbase kompresohen. 

psh: WAV eshte format i pa kompresuar për audio por disa programe rregjistrojnë direkt në mp3 që ka cilësi më të dobët. Në audio ky ndryshim nuk është i kapshëm nga veshi por në video syri e kupton menjëherë. 

Një shëmbull tjetër është kur përdor programet e scanimit të fotografive që i kompresojnë fotot duke përdorur JPG ose GIF. 

Nga po e merr videon? Mos e ka fajin aparati dhe jo karta?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Pershendetje tigri....!!!

po te jap disa keshilla nga eksperjenca ime kam punuar per 3 vjen ne televizjon si grphic designer e jam mare me kete pune shume ...... ne radhe te pare kontrollo te gjitha kabllot duke i matru te keshilloj te perdoresh hyrje dixhitale nese e ke mundesine .... e dyta kontrollo konfigurimin e video kartes vete te keshilloj ti ruash filet ne AVI jo ne MPEG sepse konfigurimi edhe kompresimi sic e permendi edspace ka te beje rolin kryesor ne kete pune ..... progrmi i editimit nuk ka te beje me kete gje pasi programi ben vetem editim edhe asgje tjeter te keshilloj te perdoresh programi capture te kartes vete .... update driverat e kartes me me te rinjte ne qarkullim ..... nje gje tjeter qe ka te beje shume eshte performance e kompjuterit pra shpejtesia motherboard RAM-i VGA karta ose EGA si e ke ..... cilindrat e HD rotullimet e HD hapesira e lire te kishilloj te instalosh dy HD nje per te save filet edhe nje per sistemin jo particjone po HD te vecante sepse ajo cka ndodh eshte se kur ti ben save edhe capture ne te njejten kohe e nese shikon performance ne properties te My computer nje sasi e shpejtesis edhe e performance te HD meret nga capture e nje pjese nga save pra humb performance edhe quality te videos .... edhe sisrtemi i operimit eshte nje pike kyce nese perdor windows te keshilloj XP profesional po per mendimin tim me i mire e me me performance per video editing graphic eshte MAC nje SO i mire per kete pune ......
shikoji te gjitha keto edhe mundohu te regullosh shumicen e ketyre gjerave ... nese do me ndihme me jep me shume te dhena per sistemin sa RAM ka karta e ssa RAM ka PC e te gjitha qe kane te bejen me performance do jem mese i gatshem te te ndihmoj

Sinqerisht Ardi

----------


## benseven11

shiko te device manager tek video karta right klick zgjedh properties dhe aty tregon per emrin ekzakt te videokartes dhe versionin si dhe daten kur eshte krijuar drajveri
shiko kete faqe per driverat me te fundit te Pinacle systemeve http://www.video-drivers.com/companies/821.htm
nqs driveri qeke ne kompjuter eshte me i vjeter si version
eben delete dhe instalon driverin e ri.
provo ta shikosh se si eshte cilesia e figures se videos duke i ndryshuar shkallen e rezolucionit nga maximum qe e ke
ne nje shkalle pak me te ulet,mbase videot jane krijuar ne nje rezolucion me te ulet dhe duken mire vetem ne ate recolucion psh
800X600 duke i rritur rezolucionin videos origjinale mund te sjelle si pasoje prishjen e cilesise se figures ne kompjuter.
mire eshte qe perketo raste te kesh nje particion me vete ne hard drive dmth te kesh vetem windowsin dhe programin  media studio dhe drajverin ekartes te instaluar ne menyre qe programi studio 7 te marre suport te plote nga windowsi si dhe te evitohet ndonje konflikt i padukshem me ndonje program tjeter
windowsi 98 SE e suporton shume mire video editimin me mire se XP

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

me te vertete rezolucjoni luan rol ne cilesi po duhet patur parasysh se kur e hedh ne VCR filmimin del ne sistemin e caktuar PAL G ose NTSC per ameriken praddaj nese perdor dalje direkt rezolucjoni eshte i caktuar automatilisht por per PINACLE nuk kam eksperjence te mire nese nuk ka problemem me cilesine do te kete proleme me ecurine si psh shkeputje te vazhdushme te figures nese sistemi kompjutereik nuk i pershtatet une te sygjeroj MATROX2500r  si me i miri e me i sakti ....nese eshte zgjedhja juaj

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

me te vertete rezolucjoni luan rol ne cilesi po duhet patur parasysh se kur e hedh ne VCR filmimin del ne sistemin e caktuar PAL G ose NTSC per ameriken praddaj nese perdor dalje direkt rezolucjoni eshte i caktuar automatilisht por per PINACLE nuk kam eksperjence te mire nese nuk ka problemem me cilesine do te kete proleme me ecurine si psh shkeputje te vazhdushme te figures nese sistemi kompjutereik nuk i pershtatet une te sygjeroj MATROX2500r  si me i miri e me i sakti ....nese eshte zgjedhja juaj

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

ahh se harova te sygjeroj live update te driverit jo delete e reinstall 
good luck

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

edhe versjonet e fundit te PINACLE jane ndertuar te jene ne performance t eplote me WIN XP pavarsisht se WIN 98 SE eshte me i pelqyeshem per video editim e vecanerisht per ATI

----------


## alditirona

Doja te lidhja dy monitore paralele, nuk e di ka ndonje pajisje per kete. 
Dhe ne rast se vendos dy karta grafike te ndryshme nga njera tjetra, encen apo jo?
Faleminderit

----------

